# Monster Scenes Invisible Man & Bride of Dracula Kits Can somebody help me?



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

I been searching relentlessly for these two kits so I can complete my Monster Scenes collection. I have everything but these two. Appears that they were retired a while back but was hoping that maybe someone here might have a extra of the two that they'd be willing to sell or possibly trade????

Thanks in advance!

A.U.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The daughter was sold through Parts Pit I believe.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> The daughter was sold through Parts Pit I believe.


I tried their web site but the "buy" link doesn't work.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

As far as I know I don't think these will be re-released in resin.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> As far as I know I don't think these will be re-released in resin.


Rats!   Well... guess they just have to wait at the top of my grail kit list.
If anyone does happen to come across these little gems anywhere please let me know.

A.U.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Visit http://www.monsterscenes.net/library/resurrection/resurrection.htm and navigate to "Chapter 2: Limited Appeal" (on the left nav). Read about these kits and then find the email link to log your request for a re-release. We're tallying feedback to determine if a resurrection of these little gems is in order. Spread the word and we'll see how it all adds up in the end.

(heh-heh)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Cool!

I tried to push for a reissue a couple years back, but couldn't get enough people to commit to them then.

Will go and log my desire for sure.
And will add a link on my site this weekend to try and get even more traffic there.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

DENCOMM said:


> Visit http://www.monsterscenes.net/library/resurrection/resurrection.htm and navigate to "Chapter 2: Limited Appeal" (on the left nav). Read about these kits and then find the email link to log your request for a re-release. We're tallying feedback to determine if a resurrection of these little gems is in order. Spread the word and we'll see how it all adds up in the end.
> 
> (heh-heh)


Resurrection! Somebody say Resurrection! My vote has been cast.
Tay, I join with you in the push for support of this. 

Fellow board members, all CASM members, and all BlackSwamp Modelers, I need your help!!! Please go to the above link and cast your vote and let Dencomm know that we want these kits rereleased.

In case that don't work..... 
Dencomm, go ahead with a limited run of 50 and I'll buy every one.

A.U.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

*Bump*

Don't want this disappearing into the abyss of pg 2.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Please Bring These Kits Back To Life!!!!!!!!!*

ARK UNDERTAKER! I RAISED ALL THE HELL :devil: I COULD DO TO HOPEFULLY DIG UP THESE KITS AGAIN! I'VE ASKED PETE SO MANY TIMES TO DO SO,:beatdeadhorse: I HOPE DENCOMM PUTS THERE FOOT DOWN AND SHOWS SOME ACTION :thumbsup: YOU GOT MY VOTE:woohoo: I HOPE WE GET THESE GEMS BACK TOO!............LATER............RHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ive been tryin to get hold of these two kits for years, my name is on every poll and list there is out there


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm...there's a mob gathering just outside the dungeon doors. I hear chants of "resin resurrection." May need to tend to the matter personally if the crowd continues to grow in numbers.

Yessss...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Hmmm...there's a mob gathering just outside the dungeon doors. I hear chants of "resin resurrection." May need to tend to the matter personally if the crowd continues to grow in numbers.
> 
> Yessss...











We know you're in there Dencomm....
Send out the Monster Scenes Invisible Man & Bride of Dracula Kits before this gets any uglier...
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oooo!
I'm actually feeling a glimmer of hope.
Gonna have to start saving my pennies so I have the cash if they do become available.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ark undertaker said:


> ...Fellow board members, all CASM members, and all BlackSwamp Modelers, I need your help!!! ...


 I've put the word out to the BSM, A.U. Now let's hope we see the resurrection take place ASAP.

While we wait, who wants some alphabet soup?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> I've put the word out to the BSM, A.U. Now let's hope we see the resurrection take place ASAP.
> 
> While we wait, who wants some alphabet soup?











I DO..nummy....!
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdee,

Shouldn't you be out drinking beer and smoking cigars with some of your gal pals - ? :dude:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm hoping these get re-released as I dont want to even put paint to the only ones I have.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> mcdee,
> 
> Shouldn't you be out drinking beer and smoking cigars with some of your gal pals - ? :dude:


What makes you think I'm not?
Ah...Here she comes now...








Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Funny, I had a different image in mind...


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I tried to push for a reissue a couple years back, but couldn't get enough people to commit to them then.
> 
> ...


I remember at the time, was it 18 people needed to commit for each kit,
shame cause if you check-it out now there are well over the said amount


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> I've put the word out to the BSM, A.U. Now let's hope we see the resurrection take place ASAP.


Mark, Thanks for helping me rally the BSM!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> We know you're in there Dencomm....
> Send out the Monster Scenes Invisible Man & Bride of Dracula Kits before this gets any uglier...
> Mcdee


Yes, re-release them to us...........


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Request sent for at least one of each, maybe two :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Gaz91 wrote: I remember at the time, was it 18 people needed to commit for each kit, shame cause if you check-it out now there are well over the said amount .

Parts Pit Mike says: Methinks the patterns and molds are in different hands now. Just a hunch.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Parts Pit Mike says: Methinks the patterns and molds are in different hands now. Just a hunch.


Hopefully in friendly hands that get enough requests to make a reissue worthwhile! :thumbsup:


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Hopefully in hands that get enough requests to make a reissue worthwhile! :thumbsup:


Which is why I bumping this back to pg #1. We have to let Dencomm know that we want these little gems reissued. I implore you to go to their site and let your voice be heard.

A.U.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

hedorah59 said:


> Hopefully in friendly hands that get enough requests to make a reissue worthwhile! :thumbsup:


Fiendishly friendly hands... 

heh-heh


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dennis, you rascal! Gladdaseeya! So spill already!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> ......So spill already!


Yes.....the Doctor has a (and hopefully many) deranged apprentice awaiting his instructions........


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Sounds like things are moving along! I sent my email. I was lucky enough to get The Bride of Dracula and The invisible Man when they first came out, but I wouldn't mind another set.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Keep us informed, I'm ready to buy a couple also.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

*BUMP*

Trying to keep this active. Hopefully Dencomm will give us the results soon!


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

E-mail is sent in. Keeping fingers crossed and wallet open.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Another email sent, just wondering if any of the other resin kits that are mentioned on the same site will ever see the light of day....sinister stake...the scream queen:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I have one of the few test shots of both the Scream Queen and the Sinister Stake. The Sinister Stake was created before the interlocking base concept was developed at Monster Scenes Limited, so if it does come out, there may need to be some reworking of the base so it fits in with The Parts Pit Kit, Dr. Deadly's Den and any new kits that may be coming out...

As for the Scream Queen, it is my understanding that she is having a face lift of sorts.

Parts Pit Mike


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Long live the Queen!! Bring her out!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

It looks like the Parts Pit is still available, how about the Den? Or is that one long gone?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I have one of the few test shots of both the Scream Queen and the Sinister Stake. The Sinister Stake was created before the interlocking base concept was developed at Monster Scenes Limited, so if it does come out, there may need to be some reworking of the base so it fits in with The Parts Pit Kit, Dr. Deadly's Den and any new kits that may be coming out...
> 
> As for the Scream Queen, it is my understanding that she is having a face lift of sorts.
> 
> Parts Pit Mike


Thanks for that info mike, ive also heard of another kit that is on its way,
another torture device:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

gaz91 said:


> Thanks for that info mike, ive also heard of another kit that is on its way,
> another torture device:thumbsup:


Yes indeed! Its "The Iron Maiden" and the first parts are molded and test shot for said pcs will be pulled in about 20 minutes, and then off to my day job. So far it looks to be a winner. Release should be around April 17 (Chiller Con Saturday) or sooner.:thumbsup: Moving along rapidly now, and I should have a buildup to show in a couple weeks.
Stay tuned Scene Fiends!:thumbsup:
James Webb
jimandjudyshorrormodels.com


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> ....the Scream Queen....the Sinister Stake....


Please....Please....Please....



Hunch said:


> ....Its "The Iron Maiden"


How great is this! A new devious dungeon device!!!!!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't wait for this one fantastic:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

hedorah59 said:


> It looks like the Parts Pit is still available, how about the Den? Or is that one long gone?


Good question.
Anyone know if the Den is still available?

I just re-did the MS section of my site, and didn't have that info.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Your MS section looks great, Trevor - A lot of good info there


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I have Dr. Deadly's Den listed as still available on the Parts Pit Site.

That may change once the New Monster Scenes Limited's Iron Maiden comes out ....so if you were thinking of getting a Den... maybe now is your chance.

Parts Pit Mike


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Dr Deadlys Den and The Parts Pit will be reissued summer thru October. 
James
jimandjudyshorrormodels.com


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

*BUMP*

Didn't want this fading into oblivion. Wonder what has been decided????? Maybe we'll find out soon!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Love to see someone come up with a hero for this series:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I put in my requests to reissue them!
Steve


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, "ark," and others for the interest and for posting your requests at the MonsterScenes.net site. The response has been good and, as such, we'll take next steps to investigate a reissue. This might take a little time so please be patient. It seems there's most interest in the Invisible Man and Bride of Dracula. If these two do well in a reissue situation, we might determine if there's interest in the other kits.

Thanks again for the support. Stay tuned...

(heh-heh)


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Question is...will they (possibly) be re-issued in resin or styrene?

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Question is...will they (possibly) be re-issued in resin or styrene?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MMM


Yes, resin.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fantastic news:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Dont want to hijack a thread about the Invisible Man and Bride Of Dracula, just wanted to show a couple pics of the new Monster Scenes LTD "The Iron Maiden" test shot. All resin. Production should start soon (making instructions), Email me at: [email protected]
theres a waiting list already, sorry.
























Monster Scenes "Chain" available at Monsterscenes.net

James Webb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim,

This looks GREAT! Just sent you an e-mail!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is there room on that list for any more?
Mcdee
E-mail sent...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this Iron Maiden kit as it fits right in with the Monster Scenes...Tell me are there any more such devices being considered from the TS series, such as the rack, or the Judas Chair?
http://my.starstream.net/dlprince/dencomm/TORTURE_SCENES.htm
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Funny, I had a different image in mind...


Ok, Ok That's who I woke up with....
But Honest Mark... when she was serving me beer last night...
She looked like this...
...








Honest

er back to the topic...
You guys bring out all these super kits....
and I'm buying 'em :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I'm really looking forward to this Iron Maiden kit as it fits right in with the Monster Scenes...


Me too! This, along with Dencomm's response is FANTASTIC news! Geez...I'm away for a little bit and look at what I miss.




mcdougall said:


> Tell me are there any more such devices being considered from the TS series, such as the rack, or the Judas Chair?
> http://my.starstream.net/dlprince/dencomm/TORTURE_SCENES.htm
> Mcdee:wave:


Not to hijack my own tread but I for one would go for a breaking wheel, a halifax gibbet or a grid iron.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Saw these articles over on the UMA Forum and thought you might like to read them...
http://members.cox.net/houseofdracula/msarticle01.GIF

http://members.cox.net/houseofdracula/msarticle02.GIF

That explains what happened to us :freak:
Mcdee


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Saw these articles.......That explains what happened to us :freak:
> Mcdee


And all this time I thought it was the glue fumes and beer.....

Great articles! Thanks for posting those McDee!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

gaz91 said:


> Love to see someone come up with a hero for this series:thumbsup:


Well, If you go to Dencomm's site and click on "*WE NEED A HERO*". Read the article by Andy Yanchus. Down at the bottom of the page it says; "*The folks here at monsterscenes.net are pursuing a sculpt based upon Adams' design...*" http://www.monsterscenes.net/vault.htm

SHOULD BE COOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Now THAT might be a good kit. The pic where Kong is crashing through the wall grabbing the hero etc.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Dont want to hijack a thread about the Invisible Man and Bride Of Dracula, just wanted to show a couple pics of the new Monster Scenes LTD "The Iron Maiden" test shot. All resin. Production should start soon (making instructions), Email me at: [email protected]
> theres a waiting list already, sorry.
> 
> 
> ...


Hunch,

Any updates available on the IM kit? I've really got to have one of these and The Parts Pit to go with my Dr. Deadly's Den.

A.U.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi Ark,
Still working on the pictorial instructions. My PC is running verrrry slllowww and making the job take forever. Hope to have instructions done by beginning of next week. THEN I can finally release it.:freak::thumbsup:
James


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Hi Ark,
> Still working on the pictorial instructions. My PC is running verrrry slllowww and making the job take forever. Hope to have instructions done by beginning of next week. THEN I can finally release it.:freak::thumbsup:
> James


Hi Hunch will this be available at culttvman's:wave:


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Hi Ark,
> Still working on the pictorial instructions. My PC is running verrrry slllowww and making the job take forever. Hope to have instructions done by beginning of next week. THEN I can finally release it.:freak::thumbsup:
> James


Hunch,

Thanks for the update.:woohoo: I can hardly wait! Oh the fun to be had.....:devil: 
Be sure to let me know the moment it's ready! 


A.U.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey James, any updates on the Iron Maiden??? It's been over a month.
Is it possible that you will release this in coordination with the Moebius MS kits?


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

What if Moebius were to release them in Styrene? Would you guys want the expensive resin or the less expensive Styrene?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Been shipping to people on the waiting list, should be caught up soon.
Heres a pic of the box.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim,
Just sent you a PM...

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just paid for mine last night :thumbsup:








Should look Great along side my Guillotine model :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

What's the diffrence in cost's from resin and styrene ?how much is this kit ? thanks. karl


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail today!!!








...Just wanted you guys to know that the Iron Maiden arrived and it is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!...No Warpage of any kind! Crisp and Clean!
This kit has indeed raised the bar on the Monster Scenes kits !
Thank You...
Mcdee:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

It says "Available at MONSTERSCENES.NET". I went there and didn't see any mention of it anywhere. Where do I look? Why is answering the question to "how much does it cost?" being eluded?  It would be wonderful to know how much it is so I can start finding some cash to order me one! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a link to where I got mine 

http://jimandjudyshorrormodels.com/

hit the 'contact us ' link and you should be in business
With shipping and handling + insurance to Canada it came to about $100.00 and in my books, worth every penny :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Not eluding to cost. Just figured that most people know resin is more expensive than styrene and didn't want to go into a big explanation. $80.00 + shipping.
Oh, and that is a pic of the front of the box and it reads :
Monster Scenes Chain ( not included ) available at Monster Scenes .net
Assuming that if your holding the box in your hands you allready know where to get the kit.
Hope this clears up the confusion.
We can be reached directly at: [email protected]
James


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just starting to prime this Beauty today:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

It is the CHAIN seen in the photo that is available at Monsterscenes.net ...not the whole Iron Maiden kit. : >)

Jim & Judy are supporting Dencomm by encorporating Dencomm accessories into their kits... which is a great idea I think.

Compare this to some other resin and even styrene makers that are creating kits that borrow way too heavily on the Monster Scenes brand if you ask me.
Jim & Judy's kits are officially sanctioned by Dencomm and are therefore officially part of the Monster Scenes' world.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Agreed Mike...Bought my Chain from Dencomm and plan on using a real MS Victim in the Lady Fair:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

